# Neue Gesetze in Belgien



## til (13. August 2002)

Von der HP vom Raubfisch:


Belgien: Verbot von großen Drillingen und Jig-Köpfen


Seit Anfang 2002 gelten für Angler im wallonischen Teil Belgiens neue Vorschriften. 






So darf wegen der Gefahr des Reißens nicht mehr mit Jig-Köpfen geangelt werden, deren Hakenöffnung von Spitze bis Schaft größer als 12 Millimeter ist. 


Ebenso sind Twister und Gummifische mit mehr als einem Haken oder Drilling verboten. 


Auch Wobbler dürfen künftig nur mit einem Drilling bestückt werden. 


Bei Zwillingen oder Drillingen darf der Abstand von Hakenspitze zu Hakenspitze maximal 15 Millimeter betragen. 

Da Kunstköder mit größeren Drillingen und die großen Jig-Köpfe somit nicht mehr verwendet werden dürfen, versuchen die wallonischen Anglervereine, das Gesetz rückgängig zu machen oder es zumindest zu entschärfen. 


Künftig ist auch nicht mehr gestattet, Blut, Rücken- oder Knochenmark - etwa in Form von Tiermehl - an die Fische zu verfüttern. Auch das Gaff ist seit Jahresbeginn tabu. 

Vor allem den ausländischen Anglern sei ans Herz gelegt, sich über die neuen Vorschriften genau zu informieren. Denn schon häufig gab es viele Probleme mit Fischwarten und Behörden – und die Strafen können sehr hart ausfallen. -wit-


----------



## hecht24 (18. August 2002)

die spinnen die belgier


----------



## splitcane (18. August 2002)

Moin
andere Länder andere Sitten, auch daran müßen wir uns halten auch wenn es schwachsinnige Gesetze sind.
TL split
 :c  :c  :c


----------



## hecht24 (18. August 2002)

oder man faehrt nicht hin
 :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Guen (18. August 2002)

Genau :q !

Gruss Guen


----------

